

Show HN: What's your Twitter conversation score? - mooreds
http://twitversation.mooreds.com/

======
kennytilton
It got me right, anyway. I would think it would be useful for filtering out
broadcasters, since I am post interested in players. Klout shows me a score
(thanks to some add-on I apparently agreed to). Something like that? The
option to filter out broadcasters would rock.

~~~
mooreds
Thanks. Are you saying you'd like to be able to load up a list of names? Not
sure where the filtering fits in.

------
mooreds
Looking for feedback. Is this useful? Interesting? Hard to understand?

